# discount at Origin



## browneyedgirl83 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi just thought Id say hi and having come through a failed cycle of IVF which we are devastated about, we were thinking about going through treatment again and thought of Origin  Saw on Origin website that they are offering 15% off on IVF and ICSI  Should help with some costs. Does anyone know what their drug prices are like.
Thanks x


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your failed cycle  

Im with Origin at the min-doing IVF, my drugs cost £1100-which seems   compared to everywhere else-the RFC drugs are usually aroung £500+
I have, suprefact injections for d/r.
Gonal f injections, Otriville (sp?) booster and the pessaries.
The Gonal f cost the most-Im on a higher dose than ast RFC, so assume thats why im paying more.

Goodluck


----------



## browneyedgirl83 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi thank u 4 ur mail, that seems quite a difference in price but the fact they have no wailting list is appealing xx


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

they must be trying to drum up business I got a letter out from them saying about the 15% discount if you pay your deposit between march and may


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

i was thinking the same Kitty,an a few months ago there was a 5-6 month waiting list for a consultation even.......weird  
Ah well hopefully someone can avail of their discount wile its on


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

browneyedgirl83 said:


> Hi thank u 4 ur mail, that seems quite a difference in price but the fact they have no wailting list is appealing xx


Hi just wanted to say-they do have a waiting list-approx 3mnths (at the min) after your initial consultation and deposit paid, the RFC waiting list is around 6mnths, so if £ was an issue there isn't much of a waiting difference for what you save in the long run.


----------

